# Online Pharmacy Guide



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

I saw this topic over on TID.  I thought it would be a good idea to bring it over here.  I do not have any experience with any online pharmacy but here are a few members of TID have used these with success.  If you have any to add feel free to post up.  Also if you have used one & got scammed please add the info to the thread.

www.unitedpharmacies.com
www.pharmacygeoff.md
www.alldaychemist.com
     - Careful with ADC members have had strange credit card charges after using them.
http://reliablerxpharmacy.com/
http://www.calvetsupply.com/category/Antibiotics


http://aurapharm.com/
     - Caberline
     Unresponsive customer service... after 3 emails still nothing...screwed out of $200


http://www.safemeds4all.com


----------



## theminister (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

hang on are these reliable sources above or scammers?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Reliable according to members.  Ive used alldaychemist.  Ling shipping but reliable.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



TheMinister said:


> hang on are these reliable sources above or scammers?



As Spongy said reliable.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Are these all without a script?


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Ya, best dels I saw were on thyroid meds, but they got a lot


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



IWannaGetBig said:


> Are these all without a script?



No script as far as I know.


----------



## ripped_one (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

I used an online pharmacy for epo and im iron when I was in a pinch.  It has since shut down but I do know their are legit sites out there... they even gave me a script from India haha.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Have used AllDayChemist on several occasions. As mentioned, shipping is slow but a very legit operation.


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

thx 4 this!!!


----------



## theminister (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

I got another one, starliterx.net - theres nothing you cant get here


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



TheMinister said:


> I got another one, starliterx.net - theres nothing you cant get here



I remember a starlite farms or pharms back in like the late 90's. Very popular then. I have no idea if these are the same people.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

TM are you saying you have first hand experience?




TheMinister said:


> I got another one, starliterx.net - theres nothing you cant get here


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



transcend2007 said:


> TM are you saying you have first hand experience?



I e-mailed starlite to register.


----------



## theminister (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



transcend2007 said:


> TM are you saying you have first hand experience?



Yes first hand experience


----------



## St0ked (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



biggerben692000 said:


> I e-mailed starlite to register.



I emailed them also to register. Thanks for this!


----------



## St0ked (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



Dfeaton said:


> I saw this topic over on TID.  I thought it would be a good idea to bring it over here.  I do not have any experience with any online pharmacy but here are a few members of TID have used these with success.  If you have any to add feel free to post up.  Also if you have used one & got scammed please add the info to the thread.
> 
> unitedpharmacies.com
> pharmacygeoff.com
> ...




I can't find the pharmacygeoff one. That one seems sketchy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2012)

*Online Pharmacy*



biggerben692000 said:


> I e-mailed starlite to register.



Register for what?


----------



## DF (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



St0ked said:


> I can't find the pharmacygeoff one. That one seems sketchy.



It should be there.  I googled all of them before I posted.  I'll recheck it when I'm at a computer.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



PillarofBalance said:


> Register for what?



You can't view their list without emailing them with name, state and country. That's how you register. Nobody remembers starlite from late 90's early 2000's?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Did anyone register?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

i get T3 from alldaychemist.  other stuff too.  shipping is $$$ and slow as fuck.  otherwise legit, they also have all sorts of script meds......


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



Hollywood72 said:


> Did anyone register?



They got back to me but wouldn't register me because I live in Cali.(And other zips)  Said I need a remailer from New York or somewhere on the east coast.
I'm gonna send them another email saying I'm from back east. To me, that's a sign that they're for real and know what's going on.


----------



## theminister (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

big ben I have emailed you their list


----------



## SAD (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

You guys aren't the least bit worried about having to register for a site that is _supposedly_ going to send you prescription drugs without a prescription?  You going to pay with credit card too?

Dumbfounded.


----------



## theminister (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



SAD said:


> You guys aren't the least bit worried about having to register for a site that is _supposedly_ going to send you prescription drugs without a prescription?  You going to pay with credit card too?
> 
> Dumbfounded.


That as you put it would be an issue. Thing is they use WU and the first time you order its via email only. Choose as you please.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

i never had to register with all day chem......


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

starlite is just like any other source. he sends u a list (1st time), you send WU payment or whatever, and that's that. I am certain you will never user your credit card (Please correct if I'm wrong).

Considering we order aas the same way I don't see a reason to be more or less worried about ordering some a small amount of meds.


----------



## SAD (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



StoliFTW said:


> starlite is just like any other source. he sends u a list (1st time), you send WU payment or whatever, and that's that. I am certain you will never user your credit card (Please correct if I'm wrong).
> 
> Considering we order aas the same way I don't see a reason to be more or less worried about ordering some a small amount of meds.



I've never been required to "register" with any source.  I'm more than uncomfortable doing any business with a guy that requires me to give him a name and addy ahead of time, even if it is an alias and a vacant house.  My .02


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



SAD said:


> I've never been required to "register" with any source.  I'm more than uncomfortable doing any business with a guy that requires me to give him a name and addy ahead of time, even if it is an alias and a vacant house.  My .02



makes sense.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



TheMinister said:


> That as you put it would be an issue. Thing is they use WU and the first time you order its via email only. Choose as you please.



Hey thanks Minister. I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## theminister (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

just to clear this up, the registration process is really a step of purchasing via email before getting access to the website - I actually commend them for their security measures


----------



## theminister (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

It also allows them to vet the customer


----------



## bah1a (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



Dfeaton said:


> I saw this topic over on TID.  I thought it would be a good idea to bring it over here.  I do not have any experience with any online pharmacy but here are a few members of TID have used these with success.  If you have any to add feel free to post up.  Also if you have used one & got scammed please add the info to the thread.
> 
> unitedpharmacies.com
> pharmacygeoff.md/
> ...



I've used alldaychemist.com and reliablerxpharmacy.com.  Both are great.  (I'm pretty sure it's the same company.  I emailed reliablerxpharmacy with a payment question and got a response from alldaychemist.)  They take credit cards but give you a discount if you wire them money or use a check.  Takes about 3 weeks to get your order.


----------



## bah1a (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

"I got another one, starliterx.net - theres nothing you cant get here "

I've got to check out some others sites mentioned here.  I'm trying to get something called Nurofen Plus which is ibuprofen with codeine(they sell it over the counter in England).  The best thing every for a hangover.  Found an on-line pharmacy who has it, I tried to order but they don't ship to the US.


----------



## bah1a (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

No prescription but they ask you to confirm you're under a doctor's care.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



bah1a said:


> No prescription but they ask you to confirm you're under a doctor's care.


I see. This is serious business. Thankfully they know this.


----------



## bah1a (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



biggerben692000 said:


> I see. This is serious business. Thankfully they know this.



I know, right?  But, they did come through.  They have a lot to offer, including HCG for anyone interested.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Awesome bros


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Please post up if you have tried any online pharmacy's with success.


----------



## StoliFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

starlite is g2g. It takes a little bit to get here but good communication and excellent packaging.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Prices are up there but you have to expect that with a service as awesome as these are. I'll def being utilizing them for a few things


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Revision to ^^^^^^^^ starliterx just sent me a list and it seems you can get almost anything. They said my registration will be completed after my first order and that's when I'll get a user name and pass to log in.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Oh ya the revision ^^ was their prices es o the the list that was sent ate actually pretty darn great considering


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

It's been a month since I ordered so I checked out some recent reviews and I would recommend not ordering from Starliterx I guess lots of people haven't been getting their orders as of mid Feb  this year! I emailed them and have yet to hear back. I'll be out 150 if I get beat but don't wanna jump the  gun just yet so I'll keep u guys posted for sure.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



BigTruck said:


> It's been a month since I ordered so I checked out some recent reviews and I would recommend not ordering from Starliterx I guess lots of people haven't been getting their orders as of mid Feb  this year! I emailed them and have yet to hear back. I'll be out 150 if I get beat but don't wanna jump the  gun just yet so I'll keep u guys posted for sure.



weird. I ordered Jan.18 and it arrive couple of weeks later.

March 30th I got a new list from Jim - keep us posted


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

I know we're all grown here, but be careful with and in every aspect concerning this company. They've got things you see normally only offered on underground sites.
They are on the radar because of open posts concerning products they offer. Specifically amphetamine. You can look back in the thread and see where I thought I remembered the name. I did and do.
They are pros and won't ship to certain zips. It's just the opiates and speed makes them targets.


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

The site is down too so I'm guessing he closed up shop took people's money for a few. Months and will reopen under a new name sometime soon if nor already :-(


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



BigTruck said:


> The site is down too so I'm guessing he closed up shop took people's money for a few. Months and will reopen under a new name sometime soon if nor already :-(



Sorry to hear you got screwed, but thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



Dfeaton said:


> Sorry to hear you got screwed, but thanks for sharing the info.



Df the crazy thing is some reviews I read were written by people who have been using them for 4 years plus without a hitch. I emailed Jim (starlite)  no response so I'll chalk it up. Theres always some risk involved when dealing with over seas Co's so lesson learned and my pleasure if I could save one person a little money and headache that's great!!  Especially here on si


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Shit BT that blows, I was gonna give AllDayChemist a try but now I'm wondering if I should just stick with MP


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



BigTruck said:


> Df the crazy thing is some reviews I read were written by people who have been using them for 4 years plus without a hitch. I emailed Jim (starlite)  no response so I'll chalk it up. Theres always some risk involved when dealing with over seas Co's so lesson learned and my pleasure if I could save one person a little money and headache that's great!!  Especially here on si



They've been around a lot longer than 4 yrs. I bet you'll get your stuff one way or the other at some point. Narcotics is a crazy game, partner. Sketched out motherfuckers and greedy mean men. I'm talking just downright unpleasant folks to be around.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



mlupi319 said:


> Shit BT that blows, I was gonna give AllDayChemist a try but now I'm wondering if I should just stick with MP



I've heard All day Chem has been good, but they have just changed their payment method.  They no longer take credit cards & require bank info for payment :-0

I wouldn't feel safe giving them bank info... They call you to verify before funds are sent. 
The thread was over on TID


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



mlupi319 said:


> Shit BT that blows, I was gonna give AllDayChemist a try but now I'm wondering if I should just stick with MP



I think you'll be g2g with all day bro. It looks like it was just bad timing for me.


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



biggerben692000 said:


> They've been around a lot longer than 4 yrs. I bet you'll get your stuff one way or the other at some point. Narcotics is a crazy game, partner. Sketched out motherfuckers and greedy mean men. I'm talking just downright unpleasant folks to be around.



I hope you're right Ben and we shall see. I'm gonna link the reviews just so people can see.


----------



## BigTruck (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Ya its pretty official no response to my emails and no sign of shipment from starliterx. I lost 150 so not too too bad. I'll definitely let you all know if stuff comes in.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*

Just got my order from United Pharmacies. Arrived at my house 2wks from the day I made the order, not bad.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Online Pharmacy*



TheLupinator said:


> Just got my order from United Pharmacies. Arrived at my house 2wks from the day I made the order, not bad.



Thanks for the post.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got an order from SafeMeds4All. Took ~2 weeks, used eCheck to pay, not sure if that's safer than using a credit card but no problems as of yet with my account. Picked up some HCG and Nolva. Also have an order from ClearSky Pharmacies should be arriving soon, I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2013)

Crap didn't mean to dislike.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 1, 2013)

Forgot to update, but I received my order from ClearSky pharmacies. So far I have tried ClearSky Pharmacies, SafeMeds4All, and United Pharmacies. All are good to go. They take about 2-3 weeks from the day you order until it arrives. As far as prices I would use United Pharmacies for the expensive stuff --> Exemestane, Anastrozole, & Cabergoline.. Use Clear Sky for Clomiphene & Tamoxifen.. And SafeMeds4All has the best quality HCG


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Forgot to update, but I received my order from ClearSky pharmacies. So far I have tried ClearSky Pharmacies, SafeMeds4All, and United Pharmacies. All are good to go. They take about 2-3 weeks from the day you order until it arrives. As far as prices I would use United Pharmacies for the expensive stuff --> Exemestane, Anastrozole, & Cabergoline.. Use Clear Sky for Clomiphene & Tamoxifen.. And SafeMeds4All has the best quality HCG



What's the brand of HCG?


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's the brand of HCG?



I got their Ovidac freeze dried. They also carry Corion freeze dried, Hucog liquid, and a coupe more brands.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 19, 2013)

Have any of you guys used Aurapharm? I've been on their website and they have just about everything i need, and a few things id like to try just for fun.....


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm going to order some caber from Aura soon.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 19, 2013)

I was thinking of getting their caber and aromasin. Any idea if their aromasin is any good?


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I was thinking of getting their caber and aromasin. Any idea if their aromasin is any good?



Yes sir pharm grade brother.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2013)

I just ordered some caber from them on Tuesday. They use veripayment for their transactions which actually call you via telephone within a coupe of days to verify your order. Then they send you a contact rep e-mail. 14-21 days for delivery is what I was advised.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm speaking of Aura.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 19, 2013)

Sucks they only take Visa


----------



## grind4it (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from reliablerxpharmacy recently? Are they still good?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2013)

just ordered from safe4all.  will report back upon delivery.



Planning on buy caber/aromasin/nolva from All day chemist but some of the negitive talk has me worried, anyone order from there recently...??


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> just ordered from safe4all.  will report back upon delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on buy caber/aromasin/nolva from All day chemist but some of the negitive talk has me worried, anyone order from there recently...??



Careful if using ADC.  They swipe credit card info & you start getting strange charges.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2013)

well for aromasin no body is close to their price.  they are 45 bux cheaper than the next lowest price.  I checked all these pharm's and no one is close.

Aura is the go to for caber, no one is close to their price for that.  Safe4all was the cheapest for Raloxifene.  clear sky has aromasin for 50 bux (30 -25mg tabs)


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 20, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> well for aromasin no body is close to their price.  they are 45 bux cheaper than the next lowest price.  I checked all these pharm's and no one is close.
> 
> Aura is the go to for caber, no one is close to their price for that.  Safe4all was the cheapest for Raloxifene.  clear sky has aromasin for 50 bux (30 -25mg tabs)



United Pharmacies has generic aromasin (search exemestane) for under $40 30x25mg... I've used them before, everything went smooth.


----------



## DF (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for continuing to give input here guys.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2013)

So this is what ive found, the best pricing for each pharm & each item we need.


safe4all - good for Nolva/clomid, raolx, HCG.  price wise, Arimidex - 60 bux

ADC - great for everything except caber.  aura is cheaper on that.  But for aromasin, adex, serm's, albuterol, etc etc.  The only issue is payment with them.  Not a fun process and guys have had double or extra charges on their CC's after buying from them.  Delivery is abot 2.5-3wks.  Ive used them twice but both times were in 2011 and early 2012.  

Clear Sky - Aromasin for 50, nolva 33, clomid 32.  

United Pharmacies - Aromasin 36, HCG 10k iu - 35.  HCG 5k IU - 27.  (just checked one brand, they have 5-6).  Anastrozole - 50 bux

Aura Pharm - Caber, 28 bux for 20 - 1mg tabs.  nobody but ADC was close to this price.  And Aura has $10 shipping, vs. ADC's $25.


----------



## DF (Sep 30, 2013)

I received my Caber today from aurapharma.  Transit time was about 3 weeks. Ooops..(forget 3 weeks) Order placed the 19th & received the 30th.  I really am losing my mind.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 30, 2013)

safe4meds took about 6 business days for me.  But i am in the midwest and i think they are shipping from Canada.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Sep 30, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Reliable according to members.  Ive used alldaychemist.  Ling shipping but reliable.



No peptides though on Alldaychemist def going to use them for the other stuff, but I ordered MTII from Lapbe and I was way way darker in no time than just regular tanning so I know it was really, people were shocked at how fast I was getting dark over the course of just a week. But I am unsure of these peptide sites I picked Lapbe because it seemed the most professional when it came to how they were setup and website, IDK.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 3, 2013)

Caber arrived today. Ordered on the 16th from Aura. So far so good.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2013)

anyone else have checkout issues with aura ???


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2013)

Copied and pasted the following from another board.,,.......Guys, I don't know about ADC but in the case of Aurapharm I do know. Veripayment is no longer working with them and no matter if you use a prepaid visa or your own your transaction will be denied. I tried both ways and was unable to make it work. Contacted veripayment as instructed on the site and veripayment informed me I would need to contact Aurapharm directly from here out, that they are no longer working with them. They went on to tell me that Aurapharm is supposed to be revamping their payment situation, etc...


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah, ive gotten invalid reciever, my bank wont accept the transaction.  WTF


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 5, 2013)

just talked to veripayment.....Aurapharm is down right now.  they should be back up soon, and if you wana buy now you need to contact them for different payment methods.


----------



## TheExperiment (Nov 6, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> just talked to veripayment.....Aurapharm is down right now.  they should be back up soon, and if you wana buy now you need to contact them for different payment methods.



only thing that sucks with aurapharm is their damn communication absolutely sucks. I have at least sent 6 diff emails in the past 3-4 months and not one was answered.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 6, 2013)

I had the same thing happen. Said bank denied transaction


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> only thing that sucks with aurapharm is their damn communication absolutely sucks. I have at least sent 6 diff emails in the past 3-4 months and not one was answered.



ive emailed them 5 times in a lil ove 2wks....nothing.  to the sales email addy, info addy, etc.  

Now im looking for the next best deal on caberl......Aura was far far and away the best, sucks to pay 2.5x what you could pay for the same thing.  

oh well.  what you going to do...???


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 7, 2013)

ANybody in here use a vanilla/pre-paid card with ADC ?


----------



## grind4it (Nov 8, 2013)

I just ordered from ADC on Monday. (I caved and broke my no international rule). I went through the checkout process on the website. They sent an email immediately afterwards stating that they would contact me to complete the process. On Wednesday I got a phone call from India by some prick that couldn't speak English worth a crap.....I gave him all my credit card info (I'm sure everyone in Mumbi has it by now) and about an hour later I got an email from ADC stating that the credit card company had approved the charge.

The Indian I spoke with mumbled something to the effect that if the charge was decline by my credit card company I would have to contact my credit card company to authorize the transaction and then call ADC and have rerun the charge.

All of this process is just another reason for me to hate doing business overseas.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> United Pharmacies has generic aromasin (search exemestane) for under $40 30x25mg... I've used them before, everything went smooth.



How was T/A?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 8, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I just ordered from ADC on Monday. (I caved and broke my no international rule). I went through the checkout process on the website. They sent an email immediately afterwards stating that they would contact me to complete the process. On Wednesday I got a phone call from India by some prick that couldn't speak English worth a crap.....I gave him all my credit card info (I'm sure everyone in Mumbi has it by now) and about an hour later I got an email from ADC stating that the credit card company had approved the charge.
> 
> The Indian I spoke with mumbled something to the effect that if the charge was decline by my credit card company I would have to contact my credit card company to authorize the transaction and then call ADC and have rerun the charge.
> 
> All of this process is just another reason for me to hate doing business overseas.



safemeds4all wasnt anything like that.....same with united pharmacies


----------



## TheExperiment (Nov 9, 2013)

anymore updated experiences with unitedpharmacies? they look like the best one available now that aura is out of the game for a little bit.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 9, 2013)

Still I have to ask has anyone used prepaids visa's with success?


----------



## grind4it (Nov 19, 2013)

I got my order from ADC on 11-14. No signature required. Everything was correct (No B/O etc). I ordered AI, Caber and HCTZ. I've already rn the HCTZ and its 100%. It's going to be a while before I run the AI because I decided not to switch from Adex mid-blast. 

ADC called me twice; once for payment information and once before they shipped. Overall I'm extremely satisfied with the transaction


----------



## Azog (Nov 19, 2013)

Any update on Aurapharm? Would be a shame to not be able to take advantage of those caber prices.


----------



## DF (Nov 19, 2013)

Azog said:


> Any update on Aurapharm? Would be a shame to not be able to take advantage of those caber prices.



I placed an order for Caber at the end of September.  They called after I placed the order asked some questions ect.... I got the Caber less than 2 weeks after the order was placed.  I stocked up on the 1mg tabs.  They are easily split in half.


----------



## Azog (Nov 19, 2013)

DF said:


> I placed an order for Caber at the end of September.  They called after I placed the order asked some questions ect.... I got the Caber less than 2 weeks after the order was placed.  I stocked up on the 1mg tabs.  They are easily split in half.



Good news. Thanks DF.


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 19, 2013)

Azog said:


> Any update on Aurapharm? Would be a shame to not be able to take advantage of those caber prices.



Same here - i ordered T4 and Caber from Aurapharm and had the stuff about 2-3 weeks later. Professional, quick and easy to deal with. You get a phone call to confirm you've placed the charge and then you are good to go.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 19, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Same here - i ordered T4 and Caber from Aurapharm and had the stuff about 2-3 weeks later. Professional, quick and easy to deal with. You get a phone call to confirm you've placed the charge and then you are good to go.


The call came from veripayment which was a company tha had worked for aura and works with lots of overseas pharms. They are controversial or maybe I should say that they get mixed reviews.
Veri isn't working for or with aura and I believe that is part if not the biggest issue that they've been having and why aura isn't open for biz or taking payment right now.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2013)

if aura was open the last 3wks they would of seen a lot of business from me.


----------



## TheExperiment (Nov 23, 2013)

Azog said:


> Any update on Aurapharm? Would be a shame to not be able to take advantage of those caber prices.



A brother from AB posted that he placed an order with a prepaid Visa and that it went through. Here is what he posted on November 17th:

"Was able to place an order and get one of the prepaid Visas to go through earlier. Just a heads up that it looks like they are back up.".


----------



## Azog (Nov 23, 2013)

TheExperiment said:


> A brother from AB posted that he placed an order with a prepaid Visa and that it went through. Here is what he posted on November 17th:
> 
> "Was able to place an order and get one of the prepaid Visas to go through earlier. Just a heads up that it looks like they are back up.".



Excellent news. Thanks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 8, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> How was T/A?



Received it within 10days from order I believe. About to make another order so I'll update again


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Received it within 10days from order I believe. About to make another order so I'll update again



You doing the prepaid card thing, Lupi?


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 9, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> You doing the prepaid card thing, Lupi?



Just contacted United Pharmacies today and they already got back to me, unfortunately they have discontinued the generic exemestane. I'm going with ClearSky pharmacies they're marginally more expensive for the same product. I use the eCheck method to pay. just give them account # and routing # and it pulls from checking account. I've used it before with no problems and it's pretty easy to see if someone pulls extra from my account because I rarely ever write checks.


----------



## 502 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd never give my bank account number to anyone!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 9, 2013)

501s finest said:


> I'd never give my bank account number to anyone!



It's on every check you write.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Just contacted United Pharmacies today and they already got back to me, unfortunately they have discontinued the generic exemestane. I'm going with ClearSky pharmacies they're marginally more expensive for the same product. I use the eCheck method to pay. just give them account # and routing # and it pulls from checking account. I've used it before with no problems and it's pretty easy to see if someone pulls extra from my account because I rarely ever write checks.



when i tried them it was out of stock......they kept sending me links to stane that was $135


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 9, 2013)

Another member on AB stated that Aura is back up and working with veripayment right now and he was able to use a prepaid visa for the purchase. Just giving you fellas a heads up.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 10, 2013)

atruepharmacy.com

Stumbled upon this one a while back any feedback? Haven't used it therefore i cant recommend it yet.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 15, 2014)

Bump for some new updates...


----------



## DF (Jan 21, 2014)

I had placed an order into AuraPharma around 12/9.  It was confirmed shipped on 12/15.  I'm still waiting on this order.  I had checked my email the other day & was going to shoot them a wtf? email.  They had sent me another message saying that the order was shipped (again) 10 days ago.  We shall see what happens & I'll update.  Anyone else have a recent order into AuraPharm?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2014)

I've placed two orders in the past with Aura and both times no issues.  I remember getting an intro e-mail from someone stating that if I ever have an issue to contact that person.  DF ?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 21, 2014)

I havnt read every post in this thread but does anyone have an online pharmacy that sells xxxxxx? 

Has anyone used xxxxxxx?

Xxxxxxx is the only thing i have to wait on and I hate waiting!


----------



## 502 (Jan 22, 2014)

don't think you can find that at online pharmacys


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2014)

Ya I havnt seen any at the online pharmacies but there are places on the web that operate via email that advertise selling it...like the place I mentioned above.


----------



## anewguy (Jan 22, 2014)

Cobra it looks like the domain expired for the link you provided.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol admit well that was short lived!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry Cobra but as far as I'm aware that kind of stuff is off limits on the forum. I edited your post to remove it.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jan 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Sorry Cobra but as far as I'm aware that kind of stuff is off limits on the forum. I edited your post to remove it.










I thought cockmeat sandwiches were allowed in this forum. Jk


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 27, 2014)

Any word if Aura is back up?  The only place I have had luck with was Safe4All.  For some reason my payment wouldn't go through with Aura and a couple of others.


----------



## DF (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm still waiting on an Aura order I placed on Dec 15.  I'd hold off on them for now.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 29, 2014)

Any feedback on Safemeds4all.com?? I see they carry a few brands of HCG. Also Stane and Adex.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 30, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Any feedback on Safemeds4all.com?? I see they carry a few brands of HCG. Also Stane and Adex.
> !SHRUGS!



The stuff I have picked up from them has been legit.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 31, 2014)

Yup got a buddy who always orders from safemeds4ll, uses their entropay visa, and has never had an issue! Im gonna order some hcg soon myself


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 31, 2014)

I just placed an order with GWP for Cialis and Nolva and another order from extreme peptides for Clomid, Prami, T3, and adex. Got coupon codes if anyone is interested but not sure about quality until I try them out. Prices were good and extreme peptides sent shipping info already (ordered 11:45am and got tracking number by 1pm). Will update the post once I try the stuff out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2014)

GWP ships insanely fast. 

That said, I went pharma and ordered aromasin and caber from ADC. Order processed within 24 hours and shipped the next day. Still in transit obviously, but their intake and shipment process are pretty damned efficient.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2014)

Alldaychemist exstane is working fantastic. I notice a huge difference from these pharma  products compared to these other liquid only sites. I only take it when I feel the need to and there have been three times when I started to feel sensitive around the nips, felt a bit sluggish, and noticed my libido drop slightly. All three instances  I took one tab and 24 hours later..nip sensitivity gone, sluggish feeling gone, libido back to raging status.  The difference is night and day for me from my experiences.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Alldaychemist exstane is working fantastic. I notice a huge difference from these pharma  products compared to these other liquid only sites. I only take it when I feel the need to and there have been three times when I started to feel sensitive around the nips, felt a bit sluggish, and noticed my libido drop slightly. All three instances  I took one tab and 24 hours later..nip sensitivity gone, sluggish feeling gone, libido back to raging status.  The difference is night and day for me from my experiences.



Seeker, you using their aromasin as your "base" AI or you not normally running an AI? What kind of dosing you on for the regular?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2014)

NBle,

This is my 1st time using ADC but I've noticed that a few of the pharma sites all sell the same Generic brand Aromasin. There was a time when I was doing 12.5 mg eod when I had stane from mp and extreme peptides. At first mp was great, then at the end I felt it either under dosed or bunk to be honest so I started using extreme peptides. I always carry two brands ( you never know if you got a bad batch from one you go right to the other) even then I had to up the dose to every day because my sensitive nip issue was still lingering a bit but it would go away after a week of everyday dosing.
Now with the pharma Aromasin I just use it when I need it. I know I'll need it because of my gyno sensitivity but after a couple of days. Gone! And like I said above I've only needed it 3 times since the end of November to be precise.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2014)

Which now it reminds me to make a suggestion to you guys. I know it's a pain but it saved my ass. If you're using the peptide sites for your AI's or your pct's I recommend you have stashes from two different sites. These sites you never know  if you got under dosed, over dosed, bunk or whatnot. Having a back up is always a good thing. A little more expensive but I know I've read a few complaints about shite not being right a few times.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Which now it reminds me to make a suggestion to you guys. I know it's a pain but it saved my ass. If you're using the peptide sites for your AI's or your pct's I recommend you have stashes from two different sites. These sites you never know  if you got under dosed, over dosed, bunk or whatnot. Having a back up is always a good thing. A little more expensive but I know I've read a few complaints about shite not being right a few times.



This is wise. I had a bad batch from an otherwise reliable vendor last year & my E2 spiked to nearly 200. Point being even the best peptide site won't be 100% and you should have a Plan B. 

Good advice, Seeker.


----------



## don draco (Feb 8, 2014)

Is it possible to use a prepaid card w/ ADC?  I remember I tried using one with Aura (VISA vanilla prepaid), but they refused it..


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 26, 2014)

ADC is g2g! Ordered some Clomid, Nolva, Viagra and Arimidex. I received my order in less than 2 weeks and it was nicely packaged. Looks like quality pharm products.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 14, 2014)

Just to bump this. I ordered from ADC on the 2nd of this month. Just received today. So 12 days including weekends. I made the order, they called me from a Cali number two days later to confirm payment went through and that it was on its way to be processed and shipped. Gave me a tracking number that Updated the international portion of shipping but not on usps when it got stateside. Expiration dates are late 2015 on my clomid, aromasin and nolva. So, if you have the time to wait alittle longer go with these guys for pharm grade and not pricey to boot! No hiccups with my accounts, but will keep an eye out and update this to help my peeps out.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 26, 2014)

I miss Aurapharm.......


----------



## don draco (Apr 8, 2014)

Received my order from ADC today.  Received it just 12 days after it being shipped.  

I was worried about customs opening the package, and I was right.  It was opened.  However, it cleared without any issues.  According to the note attached to the back, it passed the criteria for an international package containing medication for self-medication. 

Criteria according to the note:

1.) More than $150 worth of medication? 
2.) Less than 1.0 kg?  

It actually _was_ worth more than $150, but I suppose they don't care much about that unless your order is big enough to suggest intent to distribute.  


One more thing for those of you considering ordering from ADC: If you're planning on using a VISA vanilla prepaid card, don't.  You'll end up wasting $4.95.  I tried this method and the transaction was denied.  I ended up transferring the money to my paypal account and then back to my bank account. 

Overall, I'm satisfied with the transaction. I'll be watching my bank account closely for any odd transactions ..


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bump for this…. ADC is out of exemestane and I'm looking for some… Shit sold out in a matter of 7-8 hours of the time of me going to sleep last night to me waking up this morning. Any sites other than adc you guys still going to for stand and caber???


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used alldaychemist and the shipping took about 2 weeks but the products were quality pharma.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 9, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> I've used alldaychemist and the shipping took about 2 weeks but the products were quality pharma.



Thanks man i know adc has the caber i need but they're out of stane


----------



## Seeker (Apr 9, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Thanks man i know adc has the caber i need but they're out of stane



Clear sky Pharmacy has stane. I've never used them though.


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 9, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Clear sky Pharmacy has stane. I've never used them though.



Yea i just checked them out, but asking for a lot of info, card info etc… Hopefully Lupinator can give some feed back cause he's used them


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeh ADC and safemeds4all out of stane...

Sent via Mobile


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 10, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Yea i just checked them out, but asking for a lot of info, card info etc… Hopefully Lupinator can give some feed back cause he's used them



Ya I used Clearsky back in December 2013. Got their xtane by natco and everything went smooth - I was using their eCheck payment option. Now they have disabled that payment option. Today I tried to place another order using my credit card and it was declined. Ended up emailing them, they responded almost immediately, and said the info I gave them did not match my actual credit card account info??.... no idea wtf I'm doing wrong. I told Infantry maybe it has to be exact, like it's lower / upper case sensitive but I really don't feel like diccking around with it. I have used them with success in the fairly recent past and personally do not think they are trying to scam anyone. 

Anyways I ended up checking SafeMeds4All and they actually have the shit I needed a couple bucks cheaper, so I'm just going with them as I have used SafeMeds in the past for HCG with no problem. If you need xtane, or anything else, and can get ClearSky to accept your CC I'd say they are a viable option


----------



## anewguy (Apr 10, 2014)

Is there no longer a good go-to RC company that is US dom?  I decided a while back to not do international again.  It seems too risky and don't want to get my house flagged or anything, especially when there are other shipments coming.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2014)

anewguy said:


> Is there no longer a good go-to RC company that is US dom?  I decided a while back to not do international again.  It seems too risky and don't want to get my house flagged or anything, especially when there are other shipments coming.



I ordered last from extreme peps and GWP. So far the T3, prami, and cialis have treated me well. Haven't tried the rest of my stuff yet besides adex and I'll know hat when I get bloods done soon


----------



## anewguy (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Doc.  I thought I remembered someone saying not use GWP anymore, can't remember why.  Maybe I dreamt it.  I didn't see caber or adex on their site anyway.

Looks like extreme peps has them though.  Anyone else have experience with them?  Also going to do some searching.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

anewguy said:


> Thanks Doc.  I thought I remembered someone saying not use GWP anymore, can't remember why.  Maybe I dreamt it.  I didn't see caber or adex on their site anyway.
> 
> Looks like extreme peps has them though.  Anyone else have experience with them?  Also going to do some searching.



No prob buddy. You probably didn't find caber bc these are RC companies so they're required to sell the compounds in liquid form and caber isn't stable enough in liquid to make it worthwhile. They should definitely have adex though. Maybe look under liquidex or liquid anastrozole?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 11, 2014)

I got liquid tamoxifen/nolva and liquid cialis from GWP and my other stuff like (adex, prami, T3, clomid) from extreme. GWP's cialis tastes like shit (strong everclear taste) but your PP and Mrs. Newguy would be satisfied customers lol. 

Here's the link for GWP's adex (called liquid anastro) second to last from the bottom. I got mine from extreme bc they were a bit cheaper. Hope that helps you narrow your search down


----------



## SuperBane (May 2, 2014)

No place to get any aromasin? Shit is constantly sold out at ADC. I need some and from a place with no "registered" form of payment


----------



## StoliFTW (May 2, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> No place to get any aromasin? Shit is constantly sold out at ADC. I need some and from a place with no "registered" form of payment



safemeds4all has got some adex... ADC had exeget but it's sold out now..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 2, 2014)

I can rep allday also I have used them a few times but nothing new to add there expensive and slow


----------



## mistah187 (May 20, 2014)

Ordered from rxcart-uk.com. Took 2 weeks but it showed up. Just ordered some aromasin. My buddy is on trt and did half a pill on Friday and half today and he said he is feeling like absolute shit and nauseous.  Not sure if it would crash ur e that fast but sounds like crashed e to me. Gotta get bloods to   sure I guess. Might send a pill to wedinos to get tested. Pretty cool testing site I found the other day.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 23, 2014)

Who's all ordered from one of these sites within the past month and can confirm it's legit? I've heard adc had some bad e2 tests for the aromasin the past few weeks... Bad batch or not I'm not risking it with adc and getting some fukked up nipples... I'm trying to order soon so the sooner the answers start popping up, then the better. Thanks fellas


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 24, 2014)

One of our friends has adex. Worth the price for real ai.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 31, 2014)

I questioned ClearSky Pharmacy about the legitimacy of there generic Aromasin made by Alpha Pharma - Aromex. Considering there has been many reports of bunk Aromasin, I wanted to hear what they had to say - This was their reply:




Hi Lupinator,

Thank you for your e-mail.

There are typically three major testing parameters that are important for tablets and capsules :
-Assay (potency)
-Uniformity of content (does each tablet/capsules contain same dose)
-Dissolution (Will the tablet/capsule dissolve in your stomach)

Unless all three parameters are confirmed, you will not have proper assurance of the quality of the product.

That said, we do have a very good relationship with the manufacturer of Aromex (Alpha-Pharma) and will obtain the analysis reports from their quality control department Monday morning.
Alpha-Pharma further has an anti-counterfeit system so that every box is tamper proof and you can scratch a code of the side of the carton, the code can then be authenticated at www.check-alpha.com and hence you will easily know if the product is counterfeited.

If a product is in fact fake, then we will take it back and return it to the concerned distributor or send it for external analysis if we’re uncertain.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 2, 2014)

They sent me a followup email this morning with the analysis reports. This is for their Aromex generic Aromasin


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 18, 2014)

So whats the opinions on the Stane lately? I see a few places have both brands. Anyone have an opinion on quality with the Alpha Pharm vs. Natco?
Appreciated,
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 20, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> So whats the opinions on the Stane lately? I see a few places have both brands. Anyone have an opinion on quality with the Alpha Pharm vs. Natco?
> Appreciated,
> !SHRUGS!



Anyone prefer one over the other lately???


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 20, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Anyone prefer one over the other lately???



I'm on alpha pharm right now.. haven't got tested as I just adjusted my test & AI dose so I'm letting that settle first. Does seem to be doing the trick on all other levels


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Lupi its appreciated. So whats your plan are u gonna get tested soon? I'd like to see some bloods on the Alpha pharm. I would think a week or two would be fine if you've got the time? Im a poet and didn't know it...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 3, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Thanks for the reply Lupi its appreciated. So whats your plan are u gonna get tested soon? I'd like to see some bloods on the Alpha pharm. I would think a week or two would be fine if you've got the time? Im a poet and didn't know it...
> !SHRUGS!





Going in tomorrow for bloods -  currently running 200 Test / 150 NPP / 400 Mast per week. Also doing 500iu HCG M/W/F and on 25mg Aroma Daily.... should have tests back by Wednesday


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 7, 2014)

Im not sure if there are further steps needed to go through to get this or not... found it while buying BAC on here and thought it was interesting.

I have not ordered this myself but figured I would share if anyone is looking for some Letro:

Apologies if i am not allowed to post this link here - feel free to move it to the OP page.

Didnt see anything else available on their site but also didnt dig too much.


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had great experiences with ADC. This last order took just under a week to arrive.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 10, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Im not sure if there are further steps needed to go through to get this or not... found it while buying BAC on here and thought it was interesting.
> 
> I have not ordered this myself but figured I would share if anyone is looking for some Letro:
> 
> ...




They carry Letro? I didnt know they had scripted meds on there.... someones gotta try that out


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 10, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Thanks for the reply Lupi its appreciated. So whats your plan are u gonna get tested soon? I'd like to see some bloods on the Alpha pharm. I would think a week or two would be fine if you've got the time? Im a poet and didn't know it...
> !SHRUGS!


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 10, 2014)

Test and Free Test right where it should be - actually high for only 200mg of test... (thanks sfg)

HDL is still recovering from some winny I ran through a couple months back - it was much lower than that - been taking niacin and seems to working well 

estrogen right in range - I've seen with similar test levels and HCG dosage my estrogen be 3x times this amount while being on a bunk AI.


I would say Alpha-Pharma Aromex is g2g BUT I just checked out clearsky pharmacy and they don't have it on there.. about to email them and see when it will be restocked bc they still have alpha-pharma adex.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 11, 2014)

new address for inhousepharmacy in case anyone uses it:

http://www.inhousepharmacy.vu/

use to be a .biz site, and now its as above


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone used inhousepharmacy for Aromasin lately?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Anyone used inhousepharmacy for Aromasin lately?



yeah......where have you guys been buying aromasin the last few buys....????

need to place an order.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 14, 2015)

Where are you guys getting caber from nowadays?


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> yeah......where have you guys been buying aromasin the last few buys....????
> 
> need to place an order.





SuperBane said:


> Where are you guys getting caber from nowadays?



We need answers people!


----------



## bvs (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone know any online pharms that have letro? Research chem sites are illegal for me


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone order some aromasin lately ?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 3, 2015)

Bump..........


----------



## StoliFTW (Sep 4, 2015)

Why not use one of our ppl here?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Sep 29, 2015)

They're like 100 bucks for 30 tabs


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 30, 2015)

bvs said:


> Anyone know any online pharms that have letro? Research chem sites are illegal for me



I was informed a short time ago that Mountainside-medical.co* stopped stocking letro. It was the only script med they sold but was great at $30 or so. Us pharmacy ietro is seen @ $100-$120 for (30ct)


----------



## bugman (Nov 9, 2015)

so i was going to order some viagra and cialis (or their brands) from ADC but they asked for a medical history and had a fax # to send the script or i was able to upload it... is that necessary or can i just bypass that part?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 9, 2015)

I noticed that before so I backed out of it and never tried again


----------



## BigTruck (Dec 4, 2016)

I ordered some generic Viagra on aurapharm recently. No issues comes in about 3 weeks. Probably the 10th order form them.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 11, 2016)

https://edpharmarxx24rx.com/

or  

https://www.medstore-online.co

or 

https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk

Anyone?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 12, 2016)

BigTruck said:


> I ordered some generic Viagra on aurapharm recently. No issues comes in about 3 weeks. Probably the 10th order form them.



Was it liquid or pill form?


----------



## Jin (Aug 3, 2019)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Was it liquid or pill form?



This is an old post but it’s generating some traffic so I’ll comment:

You'll typically only find pill form from overseas pharmacies. Liquid from research companies and some UGLs.


----------

